# Reheatable meal



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Just wondered if any of you guys had a good recipe for a healthy protein rich meal. Due to a busy schedule I'm looking to cook up a big batch of a meal to last over 3/4 days for lunch at work etc.? Cheers lads and lasses


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Marinaded chicken chunks, rice, peppers, onions. Eat hot or cold.

Oops, forgot to add the EVOO. ;-)


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, as above, maybe some nando's sauce, terriyaki marinade chicken for 24hrs is also awesome, then just throw rice, peppers, vegetables or salad or whatever in with it.

Make enough for 3 days and cook twice a week.

Sunday and Wednesday are my cook days.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet potato-8 mins in microwave dump a tin of tuna on top. Job done!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

chilli con carne - it even tastes better when cooked in a batch and reheated. You can freeze the excess and serve in rice or fajita for variety. Plus its soooooooooooo cheap when done in a large batch. Like 50p per serving (make mine a double then!)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chilli con carne.

I do 200g of chilli with sweet pot whack it in microwave job jobbed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to correect section. In future plese post in the most appropriate section.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I normally just have turkey or beef mince, cooked with a little tomato paste, cumin and garam massala, and have it with mixed veggies, boring but low fat and high protein.


----------

